# Shanghai II



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

staff said:


> Are you wearing a blindfold while in the city? Shanghai is arguably the city with the most highrises on the planet (together with Sao Paolo and possibly Seoul), and they are scattered all around the urban area, and *not only in the city center* (like New York, or any other North American city).


I'm back in HK . Its true that there are alot of high-rises in Shanghai. I actually meant the city area. When I took a taxi from Pudong to the city, the area is most low to mid-rise buildings. Of course its the suburbs. The high-rises appear once you're about to cross the bridge.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> I'm back in HK . Its true that there are alot of high-rises in Shanghai. I actually meant the city area. When I took a taxi from Pudong to the city, the area is most low to mid-rise buildings. Of course its the suburbs. The high-rises appear once you're about to cross the bridge.


I don't think Pudong is so representative of Shanghai at all. Besides the developments in Lujiazui, much of Pudong is still open space, and when you go from the airport you will see much countryside.

Even the skyscrapers in Lujiazui are very nicely spaced out. Puxi has a far more dense arrangement of buildings, and skyscrapers are everywhere - way before approaching the Huangpu. 















































I suggest taking a ride along the overhead expressways that criss-cross Puxi.


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

apart from lujiazui and the country in pudong, pudong is almost like a high class residential area, only the very rich people could afford to live there.

the residential area has low density, many green areas and apartments are evenly space because the rich people want peace.

*although some parts of pudong (eg near lujiazui) is already filled with 6 stories for red-roofed houses


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> I don't think Pudong is so representative of Shanghai at all. Besides the developments in Lujiazui, much of Pudong is still open space, and when you go from the airport you will see much countryside.
> 
> Even the skyscrapers in Lujiazui are very nicely spaced out. Puxi has a far more dense arrangement of buildings, and skyscrapers are everywhere - way before approaching the Huangpu.
> 
> I suggest taking a ride along the overhead expressways that criss-cross Puxi.


I would like that idea of crusing along Puxi but unfortunately, I have a hard time communicating with the taxi drivers.

Anyway, Lujiazui has a nice spacing but it's not much pedestrian friendly. Its still a bit of walk if you're gonna head to Jin Mao from the metro and it was raining when I was there. On the other hand. There are some nice developments happening in this area including the IFC.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> I would like that idea of crusing along Puxi but unfortunately, I have a hard time communicating with the taxi drivers.
> 
> Anyway, Lujiazui has a nice spacing but it's not much pedestrian friendly. Its still a bit of walk if you're gonna head to Jin Mao from the metro and it was raining when I was there. On the other hand. There are some nice developments happening in this area including the IFC.


Lujiazui is a work-in-progress. I recall Jin Mao is only a block from the subway station. There are wide sidewalks but also a lot of construction projects nearby (IFC, etc.).


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Lujiazui is a work-in-progress. I recall Jin Mao is only a block from the subway station. There are wide sidewalks but also a lot of construction projects nearby (IFC, etc.).


It is close but I still have to walk which I didn't mind. Despit a block there is no Jin Mao direct exit from the station. 

Anyway, I spend most of my time in the Puxi area but the farthest I've explored is the area near Zongshan park


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

^^you prob. went to the wrong exit on the right stop, usually a stop has more than 7 exits.

there is one exit near jinmao


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

kix111 said:


> ^^you prob. went to the wrong exit on the right stop, usually a stop has more than 7 exits.
> 
> there is one exit near jinmao


I just followed the signs that's all. But again, it was a bit of a disadvantage because it was raining when I was there.

BTW, what's the other map. Its really impressive how they lay it out


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

WANCH said:


> I would like that idea of crusing along Puxi but unfortunately, I have a hard time communicating with the taxi drivers.
> ..


WANCH, maybe you can study Mandarin.

Anyway, I don't think that it is hard to cruise around Shanghai if you have a place and ready by a map. I travel extensively to many places, one of the most impressive things is when I was in Bangkok, I speak little bit Thai, but everytime I get the taxi, drive can always take me to the right place.


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

Latino Party in Shanghai!

muchas gracias


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

ChinaboyUSA said:


> WANCH, maybe you can study Mandarin.
> 
> Anyway, I don't think that it is hard to cruise around Shanghai if you have a place and ready by a map. I travel extensively to many places, one of the most impressive things is when I was in Bangkok, I speak little bit Thai, but everytime I get the taxi, drive can always take me to the right place.


What I did is, I had a small card that has a list of "where to take me to" written in both english and chinese. They have it in most hotels. Taxis in Shanghai are cheap compared to those in the US. And taxi drivers can take you as far as Pudong airport or even Suzhou


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> What I did is, I had a small card that has a list of "where to take me to" written in both english and chinese. They have it in most hotels. Taxis in Shanghai are cheap compared to those in the US. And taxi drivers can take you as far as Pudong airport or even Suzhou


I wouldn't recommend taking a taxi in Shanghai and get stuck in traffic. The subway system is quite good and is adequate for tourists to get to most city sights. I wouldn't bet on any English knowledge among the drivers. I didn't even bother trying. I just spoke Mandarin to them.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> I wouldn't recommend taking a taxi in Shanghai and get stuck in traffic. The subway system is quite good and is adequate for tourists to get to most city sights. I wouldn't bet on any English knowledge among the drivers. I didn't even bother trying. I just spoke Mandarin to them.


Traffic can be a small problem in Shanghai but again, fares there are cheap. I only take a cab if I'm tired of walking too much. 

Shanghai's metro is good but it can get really crowded especially on the weekends.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> Traffic can be a small problem in Shanghai but again, fares there are cheap. I only take a cab if I'm tired of walking too much.
> 
> Shanghai's metro is good but it can get really crowded especially on the weekends.


Lines 1 and 2 are *always* crowded, but it's tolerable since most sights are a few stops of each other at most.


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

line 1 and 2, especially people's square in shanghai are crowded with country people...i hate them soo much, they are so rude. last time i saw some country people eating orange while throwing the peels on the floor in the subway!!!!!!

while there are many country people who talk very loud during the rush hour in the subway. everyone is quiet other than him!!!!

it only takes a few to ruin the whole city's face


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

kix111 said:


> line 1 and 2, especially people's square in shanghai are crowded with country people...i hate them soo much, they are so rude. last time i saw some country people eating orange while throwing the peels on the floor in the subway!!!!!!
> 
> while there are many country people who talk very loud during the rush hour in the subway. everyone is quiet other than him!!!!
> 
> it only takes a few to ruin the whole city's face


Initially, all migrant workers are like that, absolutely no public awareness, but over time, gradually they will learn about the life of cities and adapt to it with manners and etiquette.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

kix111 said:


> line 1 and 2, especially people's square in shanghai are crowded with country people...i hate them soo much, they are so rude. last time i saw some country people eating orange while throwing the peels on the floor in the subway!!!!!!
> 
> while there are many country people who talk very loud during the rush hour in the subway. everyone is quiet other than him!!!!
> 
> it only takes a few to ruin the whole city's face


I also noticed the same thing but more of people spitting anywhere. 

HK had the same problem. In fact HK was known as the rudest place on earth before the government had a campaign on making its residents more polite and courteous.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> I also noticed the same thing but more of people spitting anywhere.
> 
> HK had the same problem. In fact HK was known as the rudest place on earth before the government had a campaign on making its residents more polite and courteous.


Well, Hong Kong has a HKD $1500 fine which goes a long way as a deterrent.


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

Kixx

Maybe you can help Shanghai out by nicely tell those country people to stop those bad behaviours whenever you see. They are uneducated and poor that is why they come to Shanghai to work as cheap labour


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

that might be hard, but i will do what i can to help 

sometimes they will just swear back at you...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> Nanjing Road still has a bit of local flavour compared to the area within Xintiandi. I think Xintiandi would be similar to HK's Central District.
> 
> I was able to get my girlfriend to go bus-hopping with me though but only up to Zhongshan park. Once we're there, she wanted to take the subway back to the city centre.


Xintiandi is a *bar* area geared towards a foreigner lifestyle, which is comparable to *Lan Kwai Fong* in Hong Kong, but definitely *not* Central District as a whole. Xintiandi isn't a financial district at all.

Nanjing Road's neon-lit flavour is hardly what Shanghai is all about. Shanghai has a lot of rich history, with its vibrant streets and curious alleyways. The residents live amidst wire-filled skies inside lowrise buildings, interrupted by a highrise now and then as redevelopment takes its toll, strolling about in their neighborhood parks and keeping the streets vibrant. Nanjing Road represents just the new aspirations for the city amidst economic reforms, and that concept is hardly well done compared to what Pudong is showcasing.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Xintiandi is a *bar* area geared towards a foreigner lifestyle, which is comparable to *Lan Kwai Fong* in Hong Kong, but definitely *not* Central District as a whole. Xintiandi isn't a financial district at all.
> 
> Nanjing Road's neon-lit flavour is hardly what Shanghai is all about. Shanghai has a lot of rich history, with its vibrant streets and curious alleyways. The residents live amidst wire-filled skies inside lowrise buildings, interrupted by a highrise now and then as redevelopment takes its toll, strolling about in their neighborhood parks and keeping the streets vibrant. Nanjing Road represents just the new aspirations for the city amidst economic reforms, and that concept is hardly well done compared to what Pudong is showcasing.


The area around Nanjing Road still has alot of old art-deco buildings including the department stores. The only thing is led-lighting effects are added. 

Anyway, here's one pic I took of some traditional buildings that are being surrounded by modern high-rises


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

Xintiandi is indeed like Lan Kwai Fong (Lan Gui Fang) in Hong Kong.

The difference is I see more local youth pursue that more than foreigners today. Plenty of hotties in Xintiandi's Bars or Clubs, so crowded in some events especially during weekend. 

Bonus, Glenn Morrison Live at G Plus, Xintiandi.






Financial districts in Shanghai are several, from Yanan road area to Pudong, and most of the entertainment are in Puxi.

Hengshan Rd. are more crowded by people from all over the world these days, and Huaihai Rd. is more likely to be a shopping paradise than Nanjing Rd. Besides the feature of elegant buildings for appreciation, in term of shopping, Nanjing Rd. is just too local.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> The area around Nanjing Road still has alot of old art-deco buildings including the department stores. The only thing is led-lighting effects are added.
> 
> Anyway, here's one pic I took of some traditional buildings that are being surrounded by modern high-rises


There are *a lot more* if you move further out from the old Bund waterfront. I have plenty of examples from my Shanghai Lowrise compilation thread : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=562985

I don't think visiting the Bund and Nanjing Road area alone would be sufficient to appreciate what Shanghai's older architecture has to offer.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

ChinaboyUSA said:


> Xintiandi is indeed like Lan Kwai Fong in Hong Kong.
> 
> The difference is I see more local youth pursue that more than foreigners today. Plenty of hotties in Xintiandi's Bars or Clubs, so crowded in some events especially during weekend.
> 
> ...


True Nanjing Rd. is more local though there still the international and HK chains say, Giordano, Nokia and more. 

One advantage of Xintiandi though are most of the staff can speak some or fluent english.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> True Nanjing Rd. is more local though there still the international and HK chains say, Giordano, Nokia and more.
> 
> One advantage of Xintiandi though are most of the staff can speak some or fluent english.


Xintiandi is an out-of-place redevelopment and is not a good representation of Shanghai period. It's just overpriced bars geared to the gullible foreigner who wants a taste of their home, not of Shanghai. 

Although the incorporation of older buildings in a modern new usage is a good thing, I frown on what Xintiandi is doing to preserve Shanghai's character.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Xintiandi is an out-of-place redevelopment and is not a good representation of Shanghai period. It's just overpriced bars geared to the gullible foreigner who wants a taste of their home, not of Shanghai.
> 
> Although the incorporation of older buildings in a modern new usage is a good thing, I frown on what Xintiandi is doing to preserve Shanghai's character.


True that food prices in Xintiandi are expensive but their some nice western dining in Nanjing Rd that are affordable.

Xintiandi is only one part. Good thing this kind of renewal isn't happening in most part of the city


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

So many places to hang out in Shanghai. From new to Traditional, Local opera to world, Alternative to popular. Fuxin park and Hengshan Rd. area is a new art-deco, and many artists are gathering to create some of the world's coolest stuffs there. 

Museum is a good thing in Shanghai, and I hope Shanghai 
will build more interesting museums.

Generally speaking, culturally, Beijing is more influential.


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

you cant really say that local ppl dont go nanjing road. I always go nanjing road, huai hai road and many shopping malls in people's square.

i love superbrand mall and the shopping mall under tomorrow square.

btw many seniors dance in parks very early like at 6 o clock to 8 o clock


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I prefer Huai Hai Road actually ... a lot more to see and more local shops than international brand names. It doesn't seem as exclusive.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> Xintiandi is only one part. Good thing this kind of renewal isn't happening in most part of the city


Haven't you noticed a huge site next to Xintiandi that is part of the expansion project? Actually, the demolition of the old architecture is becoming a problem in Shanghai. While there is a genuine need to redevelop the city on a continuous basis, some of the demolitions have been fairly reckless, and even I.M. Pei's family home in Shanghai was on the chopping block.


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

Senior citizens in Shanghai can just keep on learning 


www.chinaview.cn 2007-12-27 10:11:40 Print 

BEIJING, Dec. 27 -- Senior citizens in Shanghai are now able to take distance learning courses close to home as almost all local community centers have been equipped with Web-based learning facilities, city officials said.

The Shanghai Education Commission announced the senior's distance learning university had set up 213 schools and 4,261 teaching centers in communities throughout the city to date.

Each of the community teaching centers can hold 20 to 50 people for TV or computer-based learning programs.

About 887,000 seniors have taken the distance learning courses since university was set up four years ago.

Web-based courses range from health care, arts, news, tourism, sports, literature and history, as well as foreign language skills.

"We'll continue to offer more interesting courses to enrich senior citizens' lives and encourage them to keep learning," said Li Junxiu, vice commission director.

He added the city government wants to raise the percentage of distance learning course attendants to 20 percent of the city's 2.6 million citizens above the age of 60.

(Source: Shanghai Daily)　

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2007-12/27/content_7321260.htm


----------



## drunkenmunkey888 (Aug 13, 2005)

> Haven't you noticed a huge site next to Xintiandi that is part of the expansion project? Actually, the demolition of the old architecture is becoming a problem in Shanghai. While there is a genuine need to redevelop the city on a continuous basis, some of the demolitions have been fairly reckless, and even I.M. Pei's family home in Shanghai was on the chopping block.


The reason why people might be inclined to demolish recklessly is because a lot of Shanghai's lowrises resemble slums with clothes hanging out and gritty facades. I checked out your thread hkskyline, and I must say, beautiful pictures. I used to be a fan of reckless demolition especially when I compared Shanghai to how modern Seoul, Tokyo, Osaka, Kobe, etc. are. Then it occurred to me that the reason why its so hard to find an old, traditional low-rise (as opposed to really sleek modern low-rises) is that these cities have been bombed to the ground in one war or another. You don't see people demolishing old buildings in Kyoto now do you? Shanghai is fortunate enough to have much of its prewar architecture intact. Now I am not saying DON'T build modern/sleek high and mid-rises. But save maybe 35 percent of the "slums" and gentrify them. Imagine how beautiful and quaint Shanghai's old lowrises would be if they are renovated, clean and without the clothes hanging out.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

drunkenmunkey888 said:


> The reason why people might be inclined to demolish recklessly is because a lot of Shanghai's lowrises resemble slums with clothes hanging out and gritty facades. I checked out your thread hkskyline, and I must say, beautiful pictures. I used to be a fan of reckless demolition especially when I compared Shanghai to how modern Seoul, Tokyo, Osaka, Kobe, etc. are. Then it occurred to me that the reason why its so hard to find an old, traditional low-rise (as opposed to really sleek modern low-rises) is that these cities have been bombed to the ground in one war or another. You don't see people demolishing old buildings in Kyoto now do you? Shanghai is fortunate enough to have much of its prewar architecture intact. Now I am not saying DON'T build modern/sleek high and mid-rises. But save maybe 35 percent of the "slums" and gentrify them. Imagine how beautiful and quaint Shanghai's old lowrises would be if they are renovated, clean and without the clothes hanging out.


Agreed. There needs to be a happy medium between redevelopment (smash and rebuild) and renovation. So far Shanghai has a good mix of the two, and many neighborhoods are still intact, but the question of reuse rather than demolish should feature more prominently on the civic agenda.

Actually, hanging the clothes out looks pretty cool. It's environmental, and gives a more human scale to the streetscape.


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

^^sometimes the water drips down from the clothese hanging above when you walk in a alley -,-

i would like destroy the neighbourhoods in shanghai near plaza 66 (and xujiahui) because its one of shanghai's and i love plaza 66 XD


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

kix111 said:


> ^^sometimes the water drips down from the clothese hanging above when you walk in a alley -,-
> 
> i would like destroy the neighbourhoods in shanghai near plaza 66 (and xujiahui) because its one of shanghai's and i love plaza 66 XD


It's a nice commercial/shopping centre but the stuff they sell there are most luxury designer brands.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> It's a nice commercial/shopping centre but the stuff they sell there are most luxury designer brands.


Considering Plaza 66 is a higher quality commercial development, it's not at all surprising the retail is upscale. I wouldn't expect a wet market, a flea market, or a street market attached to the offices.

More information : http://www.hanglung.com/contents.asp?articleid=251


----------



## drunkenmunkey888 (Aug 13, 2005)

Its kind of a bit extreme but I guess I'll put it out there. Perhaps planners in Shanghai can cease building high-rises altogether in the core urban districts in Puxi and spend whatever money that was supposed to be used for constructing skyscrapers into renovating and gentrifying whatever is already built there. Save the giant condominiums for outer regions like Songjiang, Baoshan, Minhang, etc. Then expand Lujiazui deep into Pudong and turn it into a dense forest of sleek modern skyscrapers as far as the eye can see (as opposed to the way it is now where there is a mile between each building).


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

drunkenmunkey888 said:


> Its kind of a bit extreme but I guess I'll put it out there. Perhaps planners in Shanghai can cease building high-rises altogether in the core urban districts in Puxi and spend whatever money that was supposed to be used for constructing skyscrapers into renovating and gentrifying whatever is already built there. Save the giant condominiums for outer regions like Songjiang, Baoshan, Minhang, etc. Then expand Lujiazui deep into Pudong and turn it into a dense forest of sleek modern skyscrapers as far as the eye can see (as opposed to the way it is now where there is a mile between each building).


Lujiazui is a bit divided. You have your office buildings on one side and condos on the other.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> Lujiazui is a bit divided. You have your office buildings on one side and condos on the other.


Common for a lot of cities, which is why a mix of uses is being reintroduced so the downtown won't become a deserted wasteland after office workers have left for the day.


----------

